# Does D* now get a pat on the back??



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Well we have been complaining forever about lack of HD programming, and now with theHR10-250 update coming, and now the RSN going to be getting the HD feeds for MLB, and NBA games, are you ready to pat D* on the back and give them an Ataboy?


This is good news. I for one give them a pat on the back, now just make all NFL games in HD on the ticket and I will be happy.


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Well we have been complaining forever about lack of HD programming, and now with theHR10-250 update coming, and now the RSN going to be getting the HD feeds for MLB, and NBA games, are you ready to pat D* on the back and give them an Ataboy?
> 
> This is good news. I for one give them a pat on the back, now just make all NFL games in HD on the ticket and I will be happy.


Yes, good news all around.

Of course, the bad news in this is that the RSNs are MPEG-4, meaning our fancy new updated HD TiVos won't be able to display them.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

A pat on the back is only twelve inches from a kick in the butt.

So I prefer to think of what I'm doing in a really low pat on the back.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

This news has zero effect on the Philly market, so no pat from here.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Its not up to D* whether the Sunday Ticket Games are in HD, it is up to the stations. Namely, CBS is to blame for almost every game that is not in HD.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

This is great news, but makes decision making more difficult. The lack of HD NESN was my deal breaker to go to Comcast. Now it will be more difficult. However this does not even belong here because there will be no HD Tivo that works with D*


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Plenty of folks who are, puzzlingly enough, entranced by the VIP will still be harping on content, and some with 720p displays will still whine about HD-Lite, even though you can't see the diff on a 720p display. There's just no pleasing some people.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

tase2 said:


> However this does not even belong here because there will be no HD Tivo that works with D*


There's a 5 page thread on the Dish Network DVR here so I think this discussion should be allowed to pass.

Yeah, I think they deserve some credit. As a Mets fan, I've been really distraught that I haven't been able to watch their home games in HD, and cable is *not* an option, I already checked. I may just add the HD MPEG-4 capable receiver if D* is willing to offer one for a reasonable price.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

bidger said:


> There's a 5 page thread on the Dish Network DVR here so I think this discussion should be allowed to pass.
> 
> Yeah, I think they deserve some credit. As a Mets fan, I've been really distraught that I haven't been able to watch their home games in HD, and cable is *not* an option, I already checked. I may just add the HD MPEG-4 capable receiver if D* is willing to offer one for a reasonable price.


I didn't really mean it in "this thread should be moved" kind of way, it is more like pouting that I will not be getting my way no matter which option I pick.

I would be real happy if they would put the new HD channels on MPEG2 so we could use our HDTivo's or figure out a way for the Tivo S3 to accept MPEG4. Oh well


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The S3 won't work with satellite at all...


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Arcady said:


> The S3 won't work with satellite at all...


I know that-I was was just giving my personal wish list


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> Its not up to D* whether the Sunday Ticket Games are in HD, it is up to the stations. Namely, CBS is to blame for almost every game that is not in HD.


Thats not what I meant. Im talking about NOT paying EXTRA to get the games in HD. That is really my last major complaint about D*. If we pay over 200 bucks for the ticket, im still pissed that their is a premium charge to get it in HD, even after subscribing to the HD package.

They change that, and ill be satisfied.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I could care less about sports - so NO.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

It's good that DirecTV is responding to requests for more HD but, like Sirshagg, I'm not a big sports fan. Still, they're on the right track.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

super dave said:


> This news has zero effect on the Philly market, so no pat from here.


I'm right there with you. Rot in hell comcast.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sports..rsn..what's that? give me more shopping and reality in HD


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Thats not what I meant. Im talking about NOT paying EXTRA to get the games in HD. That is really my last major complaint about D*. If we pay over 200 bucks for the ticket, im still pissed that their is a premium charge to get it in HD, even after subscribing to the HD package.
> 
> They change that, and ill be satisfied.


Just call them up and complain about not wanting to pay for Superfan and you'll get it for free. Retention has been doing that for weeks now. Just takes a phone call.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I don't care about sports, and the HR10 upgrade looks to be a hoax. 

So no, no pat on te back at all, unless it's really really hard and painful.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry, NO pats here, since D* has decided to put most of the RSN's on spot beams.

For markets (particulary like Comcast Sports Chicago) that cover MANY DMA's, putting them on a local's spotbeam is totally STUPID, so that ONLY viewers in the immediate market can receive them.
In my market, we normally get both CSN & Fox Midwest - & since they are not even carrying Fox Midwest in HD, we get totally screwed out of ANY RSN's in HD - great job (again) D*...   

Oh yea, almost forgot - it doesn't really matter anyway SINCE THERE IS NO FREAKIN' WAY TO RECORD ANY OF THIS NEW (MPEG4) STUFF ANYWAY...


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Nope, not ready to pat them on the back at all because all this extra HD does me absolutely no good, *until they get their MPEG4 DVR out to it's customers*.

If they had stuck with Tivo and had an MPEG4 HD DVR out already(which IMO woudl have occurred), THEN I'd pat them on the back.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

They get no pat on the back from my point of view. Clueless customer service, HD-Lite, buggy HR10-250 (audio glitches & black screens), and no HD Starz and other movie channels that my local cable company carries.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

NHL in HD would be the best thing that d* could do for me.. other than that they are lacking IMO.. hence no back patting from me


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Sorry, NO pats here, since D* has decided to put most of the RSN's on spot beams.
> 
> For markets (particulary like Comcast Sports Chicago) that cover MANY DMA's, putting them on a local's spotbeam is totally STUPID, so that ONLY viewers in the immediate market can receive them.
> In my market, we normally get both CSN & Fox Midwest - & since they are not even carrying Fox Midwest in HD, we get totally screwed out of ANY RSN's in HD - great job (again) D*...
> ...


I could be wrong, but........... due to teams having brodcast rights to certain markets, there is NO WAY for D* to broadcast all of those games to every market. I ONLY have access to the Giants and A's games via the RSN, and that is because blackout rules restrict D* from broadcasting the Reds games in my area. So someone correct me if I am wrong, but D* has nothing to do with this. Only way to get all games is to get MLB season pass.

And all of the negative comments just proves that D* can do NOTHING to satisfy many of you. This is a HUGE step in the right direction, and im hearing mostly bit..... from many.

We knew the MPG2 feeds were going to be crashing and burning soon, just deal with it. Could there be more? Sure, but this is a major step in the right direction for me, so here is a beer for D* IMO.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

dishrich said:


> Sorry, NO pats here, since D* has decided to put most of the RSN's on spot beams.
> 
> For markets (particulary like Comcast Sports Chicago) that cover MANY DMA's, putting them on a local's spotbeam is totally STUPID, so that ONLY viewers in the immediate market can receive them.
> In my market, we normally get both CSN & Fox Midwest - & since they are not even carrying Fox Midwest in HD, we get totally screwed out of ANY RSN's in HD - great job (again) D*...


Geeze, what do you want. They can't do CONUS beams now until next year. They offer something they didn't before and the other Sat provider and many cable outlets don't have and they still get crap thrown on them. Just can't win.


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

This great news and I along with a few other are waiting on the DVR to switch as my OTA channels suck and I need my DNS feeds. I understand once you go to the new dish all the DNS is shut off.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

They don't get a pat on the back from me. I hate sports.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BillyT2002 said:


> They don't get a pat on the back from me. I hate sports.


I'd be a lot happier to see them move all sports programming over to MPEG4/Ka-band and then use the freed up bandwidth for more HD programming in MPEG2.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

It is always nice to pat the one in last place on the back for "trying." What's not nice is that d* charges a premium price and delivers less! Maybe one day they'll get it........


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

hoopsrgreat said:


> I could be wrong, but........... due to teams having brodcast rights to certain markets, there is NO WAY for D* to broadcast all of those games to every market. I ONLY have access to the Giants and A's games via the RSN, and that is because blackout rules restrict D* from broadcasting the Reds games in my area. So someone correct me if I am wrong, but D* has nothing to do with this. Only way to get all games is to get MLB season pass.
> 
> And all of the negative comments just proves that D* can do NOTHING to satisfy many of you. This is a HUGE step in the right direction, and im hearing mostly bit..... from many.
> 
> We knew the MPG2 feeds were going to be crashing and burning soon, just deal with it. Could there be more? Sure, but this is a major step in the right direction for me, so here is a beer for D* IMO.


But, let me repeat it again, this news does absolutely, positively NOTHING for anyone in the Philly market. Not 1 channel, nothing. So explain to me how DTV is taking steps to deliver me more HD than Comcast or Dish? I haven't switched yet, but they are showing me nothing. A handful of HD channels for more money than the other 2 providers (who provide more HD).


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

super dave said:


> But, let me repeat it again, this news does absolutely, positively NOTHING for anyone in the Philly market. Not 1 channel, nothing. So explain to me how DTV is taking steps to deliver me more HD than Comcast or Dish? I haven't switched yet, but they are showing me nothing. A handful of HD channels for more money than the other 2 providers (who provide more HD).


I don't have any evidence, but I suspect Comcast is partly to blame for not allowing DTV to broadcast Comcast Sportsnet in HD. Given Philly is their home, I can see them not giving up the HD feeds to a rival, much like they do in Baltimore/Washington.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

stiffi said:


> I don't have any evidence, but I suspect Comcast is partly to blame for not allowing DTV to broadcast Comcast Sportsnet in HD. Given Philly is their home, I can see them not giving up the HD feeds to a rival, much like they do in Baltimore/Washington.


I'll gladly fill you in. Comcast has a loophole, we in the Philly market do not get any local sports, no Phillies, Flyers or Sixers. No games at all, not even to watch the other teams. Now, this is Comcast's doing, but when I go to DTV website and look up my RSN it comes up NY, but they won't turn on that RSN or any RSN to fill the void left. I am not blaming DTV, but to do a wild dance like the OP because DTV is offering something I will never get is not going to happen. He can rejoice, but not to understand why this is no news to some of us is keeping your head in the sand.

Now if DTV would add some HD we can all enjoy then I would have something positive to say. Are they going to offer the FoodNetworkHD soon? When Dish puts this up at months end my wife will call herself and change providers. How about HGTVHD, NGHD and all of the others that are coming online now? Voom is proprietary so they can't get that, but the others aren't.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

super dave said:


> Voom is proprietary so they can't get that, but the others aren't.


No it's not. Echostar bought the Rainbow 1 satellite; they own 20% of Rainbow HD Holdings which distributes the HD programming, and are required to carry the channels on their system for 15 years. Voom programming is available to other carriers, but they want all channels carried, not a subset. So few (actually no) takers have shown up yet. There've been rumors DirecTV will carry the channels once they launch the next 2 Ka-band satellites and have the national HD capacity.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

I think the RSN HD stuff is great and the right thing to do via spotbeam MPEG4. Knew it would be down that line and a good use. However I wont believe the 6.3 for HR10-250 until its actually showing up. Given that the web page got yanked has me a bit nervous that this is going to take a few months before its widely rolled out. Its also harping but where the hell is the MPEG4 HD DVR to receive all these glorious new HD sports? I am in a mix market and will get 3 (Yanks, Mets and Red Sox) so I am happy. Just wish I had something else other than the H20.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

dswallow said:


> No it's not. Echostar bought the Rainbow 1 satellite; they own 20% of Rainbow HD Holdings which distributes the HD programming, and are required to carry the channels on their system for 15 years. Voom programming is available to other carriers, but they want all channels carried, not a subset. So few (actually no) takers have shown up yet. There've been rumors DirecTV will carry the channels once they launch the next 2 Ka-band satellites and have the national HD capacity.


I stand corrected.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

super dave said:


> I'll gladly fill you in. Comcast has a loophole, we in the Philly market do not get any local sports, no Phillies, Flyers or Sixers. No games at all, not even to watch the other teams. Now, this is Comcast's doing, but when I go to DTV website and look up my RSN it comes up NY, but they won't turn on that RSN or any RSN to fill the void left. I am not blaming DTV, but to do a wild dance like the OP because DTV is offering something I will never get is not going to happen. He can rejoice, but not to understand why this is no news to some of us is keeping your head in the sand.


These tactics are what drives me nuts about Comcast. If you want to make yourself feel better, do some research on the Baltimore Orioles/Comcast lawsuit. Since the Orioles are set to carry their games next year on their own network, Comcast is losing out big time. They've filed an injuction, but there's no way they'll win. They'll lose just like they did in Boston and New York. That will be a fun day!


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Super Dave,

I would almost bet that what D* can and can not turn on as far as RSN is beyond their control. It is called REGIONAL SPORTS NETWORKS for a reason, and if COMCAST is screwing up your REGION for whatever reason, how is that D* fault.

Why cant you watch the Lakers games on RSN if you are from Washington State? 

Am I rejoicing as you claimed..... damn right I am. I am a sports person, and the food channel in HD doesnt mean squat to me, so as it stands, looks like I am getting just what I wanted, others are also, and yet still others are still out of luck for the time being.

But then again, you can always jump to comcast and get your RSN in HD im assuming.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

hoopsrgreat said:


> I could be wrong, but........... due to teams having brodcast rights to certain markets, there is NO WAY for D* to broadcast all of those games to every market.


I totally understand all that - you need to reread my post...
What I am saying is, that by putting the RSN's up on spotbeams, there is NO way they can cover the current _local_ coverage area of the RSN's. Again, the example of my RSN (CSC) covers mutiple TV DMA's that reach into such markets as Champaign, Paducah, etc where the Chicago spotbeam (which I assume is where CSC will be placed, since that is where the bulk of their sports originates from) will NOT reach. This will leave my DMA TOTALLY out of the CSC-HD signal.



bonscott87 said:


> Geeze, what do you want. They can't do CONUS beams now until next year. They offer something they didn't before and the other Sat provider and many cable outlets don't have and they still get crap thrown on them. Just can't win.


Well GEEZE, maybe they need to quit fiddle-fartin' around & get in gear. They already ARE WAY behind many cable systems in the CSC area anyway - Comcast & WOW cable have ALREADY been carrying CSC-HD for several months now, along with ALL of the major local channels (NOT just the "big 4") Oh yea - & where IS that new HD-DVR to *record* all this new HD stuff that Comcast has ALREADY had for several months now, that D* has not even finished _designing_ yet?   
Even crappy E* has an MPEG4 DVR NOW - THAT speaks volumes how behind D* is on this...


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Super Dave,
> 
> I would almost bet that what D* can and can not turn on as far as RSN is beyond their control. It is called REGIONAL SPORTS NETWORKS for a reason, and if COMCAST is screwing up your REGION for whatever reason, how is that D* fault.
> 
> ...


Where in post did I blame DTV? Before you lecture me on what an RSN is maybe you should slow down and comprehend my post. And why can't they give us another RSN, that would tick off Comcast to no end. If I "move" I will get another markets programming, including their RSN.

Why don't I jump to Comcast? It is tempting, but I'll wait until the Comcast/TiVo unit comes out. Myself I am leaning towards Dish, but I am not going anywhere immediately, carefully weighing my options.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I wouldnt mind a lecture on what an RSN is


----------



## dasexton (Oct 6, 2005)

I was happy to see the announcement about the RSN's in HD. As a displaced hometown fan (San Jose Sharks) what I really want is the option to see Sharks games in HD while living in Austin. THAT would really make me happy, and I would not mind paying a little more for the privilege of doing it. By the way, I don't blame D* for not doing it. Part of the problem is the archaic blackout rules that prevent so many displaced fans from following their home teams once they have to move away.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

super dave said:


> And why can't they give us another RSN, that would tick off Comcast to no end.


The RSN issue is more complicated than just giving you another one. There are licensing issues and non-compete clauses from the leagues involved too. The Phillies, for instance would not like it if DTV suddenly started broadcasting Fox Sports Bay, to Philadelphia along with all the Giants games.

You can, however purchase a package of all the regional sports networks. Last I checked, it was cheap too, something like $7 a month. You won't get the Pro sports games, though. That's were the leagues have ganged up to package all the games together into the League Pass, or Sunday Ticket.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

newsposter said:


> I wouldnt mind a lecture on what an RSN is


Regional Sports Network. Most major markets have an RSN (often Fox Sports Net or Comcast SportsNet, though there are others) that shows some local sports teams' games along with lots of boring crap.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Super Dave,
> 
> I would almost bet that what D* can and can not turn on as far as RSN is beyond their control. It is called REGIONAL SPORTS NETWORKS for a reason, and if COMCAST is screwing up your REGION for whatever reason, how is that D* fault.
> 
> ...


Now that I have switched to Dish (for the HD) I see they gave me the NY RSNs, only 2 of them, MSG and FOXNY, but that is 2 more than I could get DTV to give me. I only wanted to see The Best Damn Sports Show on Foxsports when Artie Lange goes on, but never could with DTV. So, why can Dish give me something, and DTV, which had me rated as an A customer give me nothing? And Dish is supposed to provide the HD RSNs soon.

The only thing I noticed that we miss is the "Bloop Bloop" of our DTiVo when we hit the buttons. The 622 is silent, but super freakin' fast!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

super dave said:


> The 622 is silent, but super freakin' fast!


hey those audio effects take up gigs of processing power


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

No pat from me either.

Not until they do something about the abysmal quality of their current channels. Please, D*, don't go adding even MORE HD channels when you can't deliver the ones you've got in decent quality...


----------



## lvthunder (Apr 4, 2002)

Too bad they aren't on the CONUS so that those who have the sports packages can see the games in HD.


----------

